# the benifits of cronic illness



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i am free to persue my passion rather than consentrating on earning a pay check.i have`nt mastered this one,but im learning to aknowlage myself as a person rather than how much money i make.i may have an advantage because ive been sick so long,but i`d like to hear what you think your benifits are,or might be.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I can write poetry!tom


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Denny,Sorry, but I don't see any benefits in my chronic pain and illness. It's a big pain in the butt. Could that be a benefit?!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wonderful thread Denny! What a great idea!I think I'm more compassionate, and I can help people, (namely my mom) who feel like they have to be everything to everybody, realize that we all have limits that we need to stay within.Oh, and I got the pain in the butt thing Karen has too LOL


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mrs. Mason,Good point! I know I've been told that I have a "heart of gold" and it's probably from all the years I've suffered, plus the birth defects my youngest son was born with (I was his "at home nurse" for the first 17 years of his life!!) and knowing the humiliation from peer pressure, etc. that both he and his older brother suffered. And me, too. My childhood was not a good one for me.Yes, I'm definitely more compassionate and understanding. Willing to help just about anyone who needs someone. I'll do what I can.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Denny, I would have to say compassion too. Not that I didn't have any before, but since getting fibro I have to say that I have more empathy for someone who is suffering. I've also realized the important things in life and it isn't always money. Although money does make things a tad easier. I find joy in listening to the birds chirp, leaves rustle, walking through my garden. Whereas before I wouldn't notice these things. Okay am I getting a bit sappy, I'll stop now.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks mrs mason.i cant take the credit tho,i saw it on another FM forum.a bit differently worded.i think i have a compassion adnomality.i heard the term"empathy sickness" before.since before i can remember,any time i see another suffering,even animals,it gets burned into my memory,i feel bad for days sometimes.dont get me wrong,healthy compassion is a good one.my passon is the arts too tom,right now its in the garden.but i really would like to pick up a brush again someday.money*sigh*,we all need it,its so difficult to NOT yern for.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Denny,You're not alone with the "burned in memory" when something affects you. I am the same way. It's like I can picture it over and over again. I don't feel that is wrong to have---we are just more sensitive and that's okay. We see someone or something hurting and we hurt,too. That to me is a "normal" response and a "caring" response.You're okay, Denny---believe me.I like to putter in the landscaping, etc., too; but I can't paint pictures or sketch things!!! But, I'm darn good at faux finishing some walls and doing some stenciling, maybe a little sewing (but I hate that one---I just know how to do it---it was "ingrained" in me as a young girl; after all, ALL females needed to know how to sew and mend, right??!!














)


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, I am now reminded too, that being so sick has really helped me appreciate "the little things" that I can do. Like when I took a long shower with no trouble (sitting on my bucket







) I was so excited! Today I got to leave my house and go to my church service, and again, so excited! Now I don't take those things for granted that I did take for granted before!


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

You don't have to come up with those little white lies when you don't want to do something.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends:I also have that "burned in" passion thing for people and animals, too. But I have learned to appreciate the "free" things in life. I have been very strengthened in faith. I also am very thankful that I'm not still married to my first husband! God forgive me!Also, my pain/illness makes me a better massage therapist, as I can really relate!love and light to all, michele-


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Denny-good thread!I have more compassion,and also like the wise Mrs Mason,I appreciate the little things(showers esp after last week!)sad things-was in too much pain last night,screamed at my son







felt awful.dealing with soc sec is the pits.BUT-hopefully I will someday have my soap business!(I have clientele but I have been too sick to make soap to meet demands on regular basis)I can make soap for my family,At least we all smell awfully good around here


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

theres a good one celtic.an opportunity to improve communication with your son.unlike you mamamia,my faith has been weakened.but that could very well be an opportunity to seek out my true faith.


----------

